# Procrit modifier EA,EB,EC for Medicare



## jhack (Oct 29, 2009)

I need to know which modifier to use if the patient has a dx of 285.9 and 238.72 and the hct level is above 30???????


----------



## kbarron (Oct 29, 2009)

What about when pt supplies own medication? Do I still use the J0885?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2009)

If the patient supplies the drug then you do not bill the J code


----------



## kbarron (Oct 29, 2009)

I was under the impression that when pt supplies medication, we need to use the J code with zero charge.


----------



## jhack (Oct 29, 2009)

Dr supplied the drug. We are billing the drug.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2009)

kbarron said:


> I was under the impression that when pt supplies medication, we need to use the J code with zero charge.



When the STATE or gov't provides the drug you for some payers provide the J code with a 0 charge.  But when the pt supplies it you should not list it.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 29, 2009)

Debra, Can you provide that in writing...They always want it in writing for proof.


----------

